# Converting Cabinet Door to drawer



## personalt (Mar 10, 2008)

I am looking to build a mudroom bench and had planned to use some 'over fridge' deep wall cabinets as the base since they make a 30" wide x 15" high. It is easy enough for me to build a platform to replace the tow kick.

however I would like to convert a flip up door to a pull out drawer. Here is a sample of the cabinets I was looking at.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/229754018460816750/

Can anyone recommend some shelf hardware that I could use to do this conversion. I am mostly concerned about how I can attached the door front to the drawer box and align it? 

Having installed Ikea cabinets in a rental property I was looking at Blum hinges. They seems make a system called TANDEMBOX which I think should do the trick.

Can anyone recommend anything else that would be better? 

Is it realistic to build a drawer for a 30" wide cabinet this way? I am worried about it sagging in middle. Anyone know of a similar system where the glides mount to bottom of drawer?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Easy peasy. Build a box/drawer to fit the cabinet. I would use the ball bearing glides, you'll need to add spacer blocks to adjust for the face frame. I recommend building the drawer out of 3/4" material since its so wide. You can still use a 1/4" bottom, but add support to the middle to prevent sagging. Or you can build two boxes and screw them together to get the appropriate width. Once the drawer is installed, align the door to the drawer and secure it to the box from the inside. It's called a false front. Google false front drawer to get images.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sound like you need to read up on drawer construction judging by the questions you are asking. As has been said, if I read your post correctly, this is a very basic project.


----------



## personalt (Mar 10, 2008)

Frank - very good point... I have never built drawers before and I have some reading to do..

I guess my questions really boils down to this.. if I built my own box how difficult is it to adjust knowing that the door front on the cabinets I am looking at sit inside the face-frame rather then overlap it. 

it is the fact that the drawer sides inside and flush with the face-frame that is making me worried. I was wondering if there was a certain type of hardware that might make that part easier.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Build your drawer box. Install the glides on both the cabinet and the drawer box. Insert the drawer into the cabinet. Use whatever necessary so that the drawer box is just even with the front of the cabinet. (this would be blocks or whatever behind the drawer)

Place 3 or 4 pieces of double sided tape on the drawer box. Carefully bring the drawer front into the drawer, being sure that it is properly aligned. The double sided tape will hold the drawer to the front.

Remove the drawer, with front, from the cabinet and fasten with screws from the back.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

personalt said:


> Frank - very good point... I have never built drawers before and I have some reading to do..
> 
> I guess my questions really boils down to this.. if I built my own box how difficult is it to adjust knowing that the door front on the cabinets I am looking at sit inside the face-frame rather then overlap it.
> 
> it is the fact that the drawer sides inside and flush with the face-frame that is making me worried. I was wondering if there was a certain type of hardware that might make that part easier.


Make your box for the drawer and mount the sliders, etc. To position front panel lay a straight edge diagonally from corner to corner of opening and mark center on front of drawer box. Drill a 3/8" diameter hole in at mark. Drill two more holes just large enough for screw shank on each side of large hole toward sides of box. 
Determine center on back of front panel and drill pilot hole for screw. Attach front panel with a screw and a washer just sung enough so it can be moved but will stay in place. Adjust front to fit in opening, drill pilot holes for screws through the other two holes you drilled and attach front in place. 

Note, make sure the two outside holes are in such a position that they will be going into the thick part of the panel and will not interfere with handles.


----------

